# 65 Vent windows.



## WildTom65 (Apr 21, 2014)

Does anyone know a step by step procedure to reinstall vent window rubber. I took them all apart and sent the frames out for re-chroming and guess what? I can't re-assemble them. I should have done them one window at a time so that I could compare the two. I'd be willing to send then to a shop if anyone knows of one that does this type of work. Thanks


----------

